# What State yall from



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

I live in Southern California


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I live in Florida, just a few miles from where I used to live in Georgia. Where I used to live in Georgia, I lived just a mile from Florida.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, asked what state are we from. Didn't ask what state do we live in. Dawg got this started.

Mi, KY, MO, Mi, TX, MI, WA, Mi, Va, GA, AL, FL, MA, TN, AL, TN, AL.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

I live in Lower Saxony 😉 
Just a few miles away is the former Iron Curtain, and the Harz Mountains are nearby as well.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, asked what state are we from. Didn't ask what state do we live in. Dawg got this started.
> 
> Mi, KY, MO, Mi, TX, MI, WA, Mi, Va, GA, AL, FL, MA, TN, AL, TN, AL.


Smarty


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dodoman said:


> Smarty


You asked. I decided to take you literally.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens2022 said:


> I live in Lower Saxony 😉
> Just a few miles away is the former Iron Curtain, and the Harz Mountains are nearby as well.


Why did I think that was in GB? I've really forgotten a lot of my geography and I was pretty good with it. A long time ago. Really long time ago.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Northeast Ohio


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Dodoman said:


> I live in Southern California


I don’t live in a state


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL, you got him. You could say what province.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL, you got him. You could say what province.


Lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t live in a state


Yes you do...you live in a state of Confusion.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Yes you do...you live in a state of Confusion.


HAHA


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Yes you do...you live in a state of Confusion.


 nice……


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Why did I think that was in GB?


Maybe because of the "Anglo-Saxons"? At least in Germany, the English people are sometimes called "Anglo-Saxons" ("Angelsachsen") named after two tribes who migrated there sometime in the 5th century. And figuratively the whole English speaking world ist called "anglo-saxon cutural/ language space" (that means you guys as well 😉). So Lower Saxony or rather the Saxons are part of what was to become England.
I don't know wether this expression is used in the... anglo-saxon cultural space itself as well 😉 But maybe that's why you mixed it up.
Also, please excuse my long, unneccessarily detailed answer 😅 History is an interest of mine...


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

* technical mistake *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens2022 said:


> Maybe because of the "Anglo-Saxons"? At least in Germany, the English people are sometimes called "Anglo-Saxons" ("Angelsachsen") named after two tribes who migrated there sometime in the 5th century. And figuratively the whole English speaking world ist called "anglo-saxon cutural/ language space" (that means you guys as well 😉). So Lower Saxony or rather the Saxons are part of what was to become England.
> I don't know wether this expression is used in the... anglo-saxon cultural space itself as well 😉 But maybe that's why you mixed it up.
> Also, please excuse my long, unneccessarily detailed answer 😅 History is an interest of mine...


Hey, I don't mind. Don't care if anyone else does. It's a learning moment. 

FYI, if you have a typo to fix. Click on the three dots in the upper right of your post, there it will give you the option to edit.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm in Oklahoma. So hot here,🥵 .. I am on 10 acres with horses, dogs, chickens and guinea pigs. What animals and how much land do ya'll have?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chickens2022 said:


> Maybe because of the "Anglo-Saxons"? At least in Germany, the English people are sometimes called "Anglo-Saxons" ("Angelsachsen") named after two tribes who migrated there sometime in the 5th century. And figuratively the whole English speaking world ist called "anglo-saxon cutural/ language space" (that means you guys as well ). So Lower Saxony or rather the Saxons are part of what was to become England.
> I don't know wether this expression is used in the... anglo-saxon cultural space itself as well  But maybe that's why you mixed it up.
> Also, please excuse my long, unneccessarily detailed answer  History is an interest of mine...


Literally finished history weeks ago


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm in Oklahoma. So hot here,🥵 .. I am on 10 acres with horses, dogs, chickens and guinea pigs. What animals and how much land do ya'll have?


I don’t even have 1 acre


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even have 1 acre


Wow.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even have 1 acre


Cool!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

We live in Northern Minnesota on nearly 20 acres.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> We live in Northern Minnesota on nearly 20 acres.


That's a lot of land, wow!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Animals45 said:


> That's a lot of land, wow!


Yeah, frozen land 8 months out of the year. Brrrr!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lol. Well, maybe closer to 5 months….



dawg53 said:


> Yeah, frozen land 8 months out of the year. Brrrr!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Yeah, frozen land 8 months out of the year. Brrrr!


Yup, I know..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Lol. Well, maybe closer to 5 months….


Well, yeah probably.. In Oklahoma winter was so long that's why my peach and nectarine tree weren't producing any fruit also not to mention my mulberry bush since winter, I do believe I got 1 nectarine though. Haha!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well, yeah probably.. In Oklahoma winter was so long that's why my peach and nectarine tree weren't producing any fruit also not to mention my mulberry bush since winter, I do believe I got 1 nectarine though. Haha!


We didn’t even get apples this year. It started out with a normal spring, everything bloomed, and then we got a severe cold snap that froze it all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> We didn’t even get apples this year. It started out with a normal spring, everything bloomed, and then we got a severe cold snap that froze it all.


I know, I did get apples though, I got probably like more than 40 on 1 of my trees.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I know, I did get apples though, I got probably like more than 40 on 1 of my trees.


Wow, that’s awesome!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Wow, that’s awesome!


Sure is but the apples every year are so bitter, anyone know why? They taste sour and horrid..


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sure is but the apples every year are so bitter, anyone know why? They taste sour and horrid..


It depends on the variety. Are they crabapples? We have some that are like that. I just pitch them in the woods for the deer and bears when we get them. Some people will turn those bitter ones into jelly with a ton of sugar.
Otherwise we have a Red Barron tree that has really good apples when we get them. We used to have honey crisp and some other variety, but they didn’t survive a bad winter we had several years back.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> It depends on the variety. Are they crabapples? We have some that are like that. I just pitch them in the woods for the deer and bears when we get them. Some people will turn those bitter ones into jelly with a ton of sugar.
> Otherwise we have a Red Barron tree that has really good apples when we get them. We used to have honey crisp and some other variety, but they didn’t survive a bad winter we had several years back.


They might be Crabapples, I will have to research them. I had about 3 apple tree's but none survived.. The bitter apples I get off my tree are also pink on the inside.


----------

